# Toyo Tires



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

I am looking to replace the Michellins on the truck. I have been quoted up to $1043.45 out the door with BF Goodrichs. I found today that I can get Toyo Open Country HT 245/70r/17 Load E out the door for $636.83. Don't know of anyone ever using Toyos, so I have nothing to go on. Is it the old "Get what you pay for" deal? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

I looked at those tires not bad, the nice thing that they should have a 30 day return policy with them, I finnaly decided to go with the Hercules Terra Trac AT's the were a little less, but they were the only company that would give a road hazard warranty on a LT tire.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

My father had the Toyos on his Chevy Duramax and they didn't last long (not sure on the miles) He purchased Big-O A/T All-Terrains and loves them. He used tow an old 28' Wilderness trailer.
Said best traction in the snow and logging roads he has ever had.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Around here Toyo's are pretty popular, partially since Les Schwab Tire centers sell them. I've had other Toyo's on my cars without problems.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My DW used to have a Datsun 300 ZX with factory Perilli s on it. It was the worse car I ever drove on wet roads. We changed them to Toyos, the car then became the best car I ever drove in the rain. That is the only experience I have with them.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Check out the Nitto Dura Grapplers........pricing is not bad, and they have them in the factory size from Dodge.

They are fairly new, but I am already planning on getting them when the factory BFG wear out.

Steve


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm running Toyo open country M/T's. They are a mud terrain with a load range "E" rating. I have approx. 40,000 miles on them and they still have a decent amount of tread. Regular rotation and balance is key for the long life of any tire. Zero problems with them while towing my Outback and knock on wood, no flats or tires repairs and I off-road with them on a regular basis. My experience with BFG A/T's was those tires would pack up with mud and snow and render them almost worthless. 







I love my M/T's! The ride is very quiet for an M/T, plus they look knarly too.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I have the Toyo Open Country AT's and really like them. I have had them for only about 5k miles so too early to tell on the wear issue. I went with a a size a little larger than stock (285-75-17 E rated) because the factory tires were way small on my 4x4. I am very pleased with what it did for the ride quality, the old BFG's I could feel every bump in the road. For that price difference I would certainly go Toyo.


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

Like Y-guy said they are popular in this area. I've been using Toyo's for quite a few years both on my cars and trucks. They've been reliable. The last two sets I've had have been 12.5x35 M/T series Toyo's. On my 2500 Ram 4x4 they had 45,000 miles on them when I sold the truck. The set I have now on a 3500 Ram 4x4 has 32,000. I had a set of 12.5x33 on a Jeep Wrangler that had 60,000 miles when I sold it. (Not much weight.) The sidewalls give a firm ride when towing - don't feel spongy at all. I usually tow with 40-45 psi and 35 when not. The M/T series has an aggressive tread pattern. I would guess that the over-the-road tread pattern would allow for better fuel mileage.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Toyo's are pretty big out west. I've run them for a long time on various rigs. When it came time to replace the factory tires on my Dodge, I got Toyo's. They're good tires.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have them on my car and they are OK, I had them on a Van I use to have and one of them started to delaminate so I took it to Les Schwab and they charged me about the same price as what I paid for them new. I ask them what kind of a warranty is that? I was PO'd that warranty was worth no more that the paper it was written on. When I had a tire I got form BigO delaminate they replaced it for free. Of course Big O went out of business because Les Schwab moved in across the street.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Info was very helpful. Like said before, didn't have anything to go on. I did call another tire dealer, and they quoted me even a lesser price for the open country A/Ts (550.00 + tax out the door). I am leaning towards them, can't beat the price, but will definitely check on the warranty (thanks N70Q) plus the truck isn't my daily driver. Now to just get the ok from the DW.









Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

whodey said:


> I am looking to replace the Michellins on the truck. I have been quoted up to $1043.45 out the door with BF Goodrichs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Seems like quite a lot for BFG's ...









I got out of Sam's Club with four new Goodyears for $513.00.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Mike did you have the LTX A/S's and if you did, did you like them?
Are you looking for a more agressive tread?
I replaced mine with Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor and put less then 30 miles on them before I replaced them back to Mich!

Brian


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Brian said:


> Mike did you have the LTX A/S's and if you did, did you like them?
> Are you looking for a more agressive tread?
> I replaced mine with Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor and put less then 30 miles on them before I replaced them back to Mich!
> 
> Brian


The more aggressive tread is what I prefer. If I go more aggressive, then I'll need to replace all 4. My fronts aren't too bad, the backs though... Can tell previous owner didn't believe in rotating. I might just go with the 2 less aggressive. I really do like the Michs. Haven't found any reasonable prices on them though. It's being a hard enough sell with the DW just to replace the back 2. (She's use to the 13 inch prices). Not sure what to do. Really would like to get the ATs though







As for the Wrangler SA, haven't heard anyone really happy with them either. They do look good though









Mike


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Mike,

Just met a guy at the Sportsmans Show here in NJ, has almost 60,000 miles on his Mich's.

They were not cheap though! I got a Mich only dealer to install them $200.00 each inc mount and bal, tax on that.

I absolutely love the ride on these H/D Tires

Brian


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Michelin LTX M/S 

Had them on the previous truck, New truck, Montero and Jeep wrangler. No problems ever.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Replaced the tires on my Suburban last Spring. Dealer suggested Toyos. Got a set of LTs. No problems with them. Still look new.

Mark


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

$1,043 for tires?!?!? Yikes...glad mine aren't an oddball size. I've never had experience with Toyo, but I recently had to put new skins on my truck and went with the *Firestone Transforce AT*...was never a big fan of Firestone, but this will definately be my tire of choice from now on. They are very quiet on the highway (something that is VERY important to me) and clean themselves very well when on the job sites (I work construction).


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

I suggest going to TireRack.com for some comparison shopping and great owner feedback on tires for your truck.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

whodey said:


> I am looking to replace the Michellins on the truck. I have been quoted up to $1043.45 out the door with BF Goodrichs. I found today that I can get Toyo Open Country HT 245/70r/17 Load E out the door for $636.83. Don't know of anyone ever using Toyos, so I have nothing to go on. Is it the old "Get what you pay for" deal? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


whodey- BFG's the way to go! I have used BFG All-Terrain on my SUV and trucks and they wear very well and great when towing our OB. Just my opinion.


----------

